# prayers for a struggle please !



## riverbank (Jan 6, 2016)

Well I haven't been on here in a while. Been trying to figure out how to make ends meet. We have fallen on hard times and behind on the rent. I do handy work and my wife works at the sheriff's office. My wife was working in Clarke county but she's been trying to get on at Oconee county for quite some time.  That finally happened and she took the job. Threw off the pay schedule a little bit for the time being. my work has been very slow. Not to mention the fact that right now I can't drive. Im supposed to have a surgery for a chlosteotoma in my ear. The doctor don't know why but its making my vision get extremely blurry several times a day. Therefore I don't drive so we depend upon her to get me to where ever I need to be for work on her days off. We have hit bottom it seems. Were not drug addicts or money blowers. It just seems like things always happen at the worst possible time. We have fallen behind on rent and explained to them that we will be caught up and or paid ahead within the month.  Well yesterday I was out feeding the hog and a deputy came down the driveway.  I approached him and I'll be danged if it wasn't a notice to either pay or move.  To make things worse me and the deputy know each other. How embarrassing that one was. We dont want to lose this place. We have made a home here and have big future farming plans for the property.  My wife is just destroyed about it and I dont really know how to help the situation.  Any prayers yall could send up for us would be GREATLY APPRECIATED ! thanks for reading this.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 6, 2016)

Praying for you and your wife.


----------



## NUTT (Jan 6, 2016)

Keep your head up and keep digging in! Praying for a positive change in the lives of you and your wife. God Bless ya brother!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jan 6, 2016)

Prayers for you brother. I wish you were closer, I could use a handy man for a few weeks. I hope Im not out of line, but do you and your wife have a church family?


----------



## riverbank (Jan 6, 2016)

Thank you fellas. Whitetail your not out of line but im not sure what you mean by "having a church family"


----------



## goob (Jan 6, 2016)

prayers!


----------



## K80 (Jan 6, 2016)

riverbank said:


> Thank you fellas. Whitetail your not out of line but im not sure what you mean by "having a church family"



Church families are known to rally behind their brethren and support them during difficult times.  For example we avoided bankruptcy during my son's battle with cancer due to the support and fundraising by our church family.

I'm just down the road from you and need some help this weekend if you'd be interested.  I will do what ever i can to help another however i typically won't bring those I don't know to the house around the family as I can't afford to replace what I have but with that said being a gon brethren I open my arms to you. If interested  shoot me a PM about the work I need help with.


----------



## K80 (Jan 6, 2016)

If you don't have a church family tonight would be a good time to try out Liberty Baptist on 145.  It'll be an informal adult service and likely quick.  For kids up to fifth grade we have an awwana program, that I'm involved in, that starts at 6:20. It is a big church but it ranges from people without a pot to pee in to folks doing mighty well for themselves.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jan 6, 2016)

K80 said:


> Church families are known to rally behind their brethren and support them during difficult times.  For example we avoided bankruptcy during my son's battle with cancer due to the support and fundraising by our church family.
> 
> I'm just down the road from you and need some help this weekend if you'd be interested.  I will do what ever i can to help another however i typically won't bring those I don't know to the house around the family as I can't afford to replace what I have but with that said being a gon brethren I open my arms to you. If interested  shoot me a PM about the work I need help with.



First class


----------



## riverbank (Jan 6, 2016)

Thank yall folks for the prayers and kind words. We are looking into becoming regulars/members at Riverside church.  I appreciate the info about a church family.  But I wouldn't feel good about just showing up and automatically asking for help.  Maybe in the future after we are regular faces at the place. But I'd honestly feel wrong if I just walked in and asked for anything other than a prayer.


----------



## K80 (Jan 6, 2016)

Speaking of riverside, we have a lady at church that runs helping hands for Jesus just up the road from there.  They have clothes, food, toys, and etc that are donated to help those in need.


----------



## riverbank (Jan 6, 2016)

I live right beside that place, Edward Allen owns that property and it butts up to me on the river.


----------



## GAGE (Jan 6, 2016)

Keep your head up, and good  luck to you and yours RB.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2016)

riverbank said:


> I live right beside that place, Edward Allen owns that property and it butts up to me on the river.



Prayers sent riverbank, I pray y'all can manage to hang on to your home and get back on your feet.


----------



## mattech (Jan 7, 2016)

Praying for your family, money can be a hard thing to get right, seems like every time you take a step forward, you are pushed two steps back. 


Look up Dave Ramsey, and sign up for his financial Peace class.  Most churches do these classes fairly often. I did the class several years ago, and it changed my families life.


----------



## riverbank (Jan 7, 2016)

Thank yall gentlemen.  Mattech I will check that out.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 7, 2016)

riverbank,
Prayers being sent for your family.  Check your p/m .


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 7, 2016)

Praying for you and your wife.


----------



## riverbank (Jan 8, 2016)

Id like to personally/publicly thank every single one of yall that have prayed for us.  I have had several people reach out to us either from prayers or to offer some sort of assistance.  I was telling another fella that ive been talking to , That it means the world to us to know that there are good people out there willing to help someone that they don't even know. we're just a regular family trying our best to make ends meet. this is a wild and crazy world that we all live in, and when it seems like all the good is gone, random acts of kindness will let you know that there are still good people out there. it means the world to us that people are reaching out to help. I have a few phone calls to make today to personally thank a few who have messaged me  on here to offer me some sort of assistance  like prayers, or work to do to make a little money. we can't thank you enough for even just taking a little time out of your day to say a prayer for us, we firmly believe in the power of prayer and in our hearts we know that it'll all be worked out for the best.


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 8, 2016)

God is great!!!!!!!  GON is full of some really great folks. Hope things work out for you and your wife. Continued prayers


----------



## mattech (Jan 8, 2016)

Great to hear, continued prayers things pick up for you and yours.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 8, 2016)

Hilsman said:


> God is great!!!!!!!  GON is full of some really great folks. Hope things work out for you and your wife. Continued prayers




Hilsman, your above post is so right !!!!!!  Continued Prayers from me as well.


----------



## speedcop (Jan 9, 2016)

I got a check if you got an address. God has been good to me.


----------



## riverbank (Jan 11, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your thoughts,  prayers, and kind words. If all goes as planned it looks like we will be keeping our home, it was looking so bad for a while I almost started packing.  Id have been posting "live from the shed at mama's" haha. All jokes aside. Several people on here have reached out weather it was through prayers or some kind of offering.  We greatly appreciate everything and can't thank everyone enough. It aint over yet but the sun is peeking through and things are DANG SURE LOOKING UP ! We  had some family get together, and some strangers that we don't even know reach out to help us. and so far things are sure looking good. Will post an update once it's all said and done and the ducks are in a row. But im sure as heck feeling alot better than I was a few days ago. Thank you all!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 12, 2016)

Praying for you and your wife brother!! Keep your head up and pointed into the wind. God will provide!!


----------



## riverbank (Jan 20, 2016)

Well we gave gotten everything straightened out. Thank you to all who have prayed and offered help to me and my family. All this mess came out of the blue and hit while we were totally unprepared.  We've got it sorted out now. Thanks to ALL !!!


----------



## Horns (Jan 20, 2016)

Super news for your family. I'm proud that everything worked out for you.


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 20, 2016)

Great news!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 21, 2016)

riverbank said:


> Well we gave gotten everything straightened out. Thank you to all who have prayed and offered help to me and my family. All this mess came out of the blue and hit while we were totally unprepared.  We've got it sorted out now. Thanks to ALL !!!




Now this is GREAT news.  I'm really glad that things could be worked out and that your family can stay right where you are as it is a beautiful area.   Thanks for the update.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 21, 2016)

Glad to hear things are working out for you. Keep the faith and if I can help in anyway please PM me.


----------



## riverbank (Jan 21, 2016)

Some sure enough Awesome folks on here !!


----------



## speedcop (Jan 22, 2016)

Oh but for the power of prayer and God's will. Glad to hear the good news!


----------



## riverbank (Jan 24, 2016)

Thank ya sir !


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 25, 2016)

Great news man! The Lord has provided again!


----------



## riverbank (Jan 25, 2016)

Yes sir !


----------



## formula1 (Jan 26, 2016)

*Re:*

Praise be to the Lord for He is good!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 7, 2016)

Glad to hear! Prayers continue.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2016)

Paymaster said:


> Glad to hear! Prayers continue.



I'm following you Pay.....

Great to hear the good news riverbank....prayers continue for your future.


----------

